# Yet another Manc joke



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Manchester United Football Club are on the look out for some new talent and 
send a scout to Iraq where they find a fantastic new player.

Alex Ferguson flies to Baghdad to watch him and is suitably impressed and 
arranges for him to come over to Old Trafford.

Two weeks later Liverpool are 2-0 up against Manchester United with only 30 
mins left. Alex Ferguson gives the young 
Iraqi striker the nod and on he goes.

The lad is a sensation, scores 3 goals and wins the game for Manchester 
United.

When the player comes off the pitch he phones his mum to tell her about his 
first day in English football. "Hello mum, guess what - I played for half 
an hour today, scored 3 goals and won the game.

Everybody loves me, the fans, the media, they all love me."

"Wonderful," says his mum, "Let me tell you about my day... while you were 
having a great time, your father got shot in the street, your sister and I 
were ambushed and beaten and your brother has joined a gang of looters."

The young lad is very upset, "What can I say mum, but I'm so sorry."

"Sorry?!!" says his mum, "It's your fault we moved to Manchester in the 
first place!"


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Bump.. Happy New Year!   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

